
Ask HN: What should I build next? - thakobyan
I&#x27;m thinking to start a new side project. Help me with ideas!
======
hanniabu
If it's not something you're interested in and inspired by then it'll be hard
to follow through with it. I get that you're looking for ideas that interest
you, but your brain can easily give you a short term false sense of excitement
until you realize a week later that this idea you picked up is something
you're really not as interested in as you thought you were. I suggest to use
anything posted on here merely as inspiration and nothing more.

Now, for starters, what are some tipics/fields/'things' you are interested in?
What are some past projects you worked on that you really enjoyed?

~~~
jordansmith
> but your brain can easily give you a short term false sense of excitement
> until you realize a week later that this idea you picked up is something
> you're really not as interested in as you thought you were.

aka every side project I've ever started

------
DanBC
Create a website to coordinate the conversion of "How to Solve it by Computer"
into Python 3 or Perl 6.

That book is used in education in some places, so you want to make sure you're
using best practice in the code. You want to tack a forum or a sub-reddit or a
stack exchange onto the website for people to ask questions. You want some way
for people to point out errors or to improve the examples.

You want some way for people to provide translations of the English bits into
Spanish, Portuguese, the various Indian languages, etc.

------
JoeyWendell
For helping you.I need to know your interest.I think you can go through this
site [http://laustan.com](http://laustan.com) .May be there you can get some
ideas to start a project.

------
ratfacemcgee
i would start at the beginning: what _can_ you do?

